# King Henry has arrived



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, Henry certainly likes to be heard

If we stopped at a junction he meowed, got going again he'd fall back to sleep

Milly and Tilly have had a hiss he just ignored them and carried on with what he was doing, he certainly isn't shy and is very confident.

He's had a bit of food and used his litter tray:thumbsup:

My OH already thinks he's going to be trouble I agree it has taken Milly and Tilly 7 months to get up on the kitchen works tops, it took Henry 5 minutes:yikes:

Here's the pics


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Some more


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

That's one very cute bundle of mischief.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Adorable, looks like it'll be fun times.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

See, I told you cream was just red in disguise  Did you listen? No you didn't  You have only yourself to blame for that absolutely gorgeous bundle of trouble 
He is adorable and I hope he doesn't cause too much mayhem


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll be happy when all 3 are getting along, at the mo even Milly and Tilly aren't friends now


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

very handsome


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well like wegies, coonies are very forward when getting into things they shouldnt be in


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwww he is so boooooootiful!
really is one lovely kitty you got there


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww he really is gorgeous, and looks like he has made himself at home.. I didnt listen to the warnings when i said i was getting rusty . The bigger they get, the more naughtier they become ,:scared:,..._


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments.

Last night didn't go to plan, we planned on leaving Henry in the kitchen in his bed, litter tray food/water and toys there, but he cried and cried.

I ended up bringing him upstairs, he slept on my pillow all night. when he wanted to wake me up he tapped me with his paw

He seems very confident and is investigating the house.

He also prefers Milly and Tillys food to his own:lol: So no problem getting him onto bozita, he was fed a varied diet at his breeders though as her cats are fed raw. So no doubt he tucked into a bit of mums and dads.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Another one here who didn't listen......red + maine coon = TROUBLE!!!!!!!

Don't worry, it won't be long before Milly and Tilly get along as they will need to save eachother from the mayhem and craziness that is about to ensue!!!

Congratulations! He is absolutely gorgeous!! You are going to have sooooo much fun with him!!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

And so it begins Singing: :lol:


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

what a gorgeous kitty!!!!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

whenever i first get my kittens, i always sleep with them for a while, then i live on my own, so i havent got a partner that may feel left out, but having said that, he did end up with you and that will give him a bonding with his owner


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Feliway diffuser bought and plugged in, Milly and Tilly have calmed down a bit now and Tilly has stopped hiding upstairs. She is now on her cat tree again. Milly is where she normally is when I'm on the computer sat watching me, giving me head butts and Henry is fast asleep after all is playing this morning.:thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> Feliway diffuser bought and plugged in, Milly and Tilly have calmed down a bit now and Tilly has stopped hiding upstairs. She is now on her cat tree again. Milly is where she normally is when I'm on the computer sat watching me, giving me head butts and Henry is fast asleep after all is playing this morning.:thumbup:


Getting his sleep in now ready for tonight :sneaky2: or should I say very early in the morning :lol:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww what a little sweetie, sounds like you will have your handsful with him.


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

what a lovely boy there, he's so gorgeus, a real prince ... and i love his white tie and shoes, beautiful really


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Henry thinks he's a parrot (warning bald headed big nosed bloke in pic)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Henry is absolutely gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub: it sounds and looks like he's made himself at home already


----------

